

Outsourced: Employee Sends Own Job To China; Surfs Web - seanoliver
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/01/16/169528579/outsourced-employee-sends-own-job-to-china-surfs-web

======
septerr
SO much time and he surfed the web :/ If I could have that kind of time...
_sigh_

